# Emisor y receptor de señal de radio



## Alejandro Andreu (Oct 27, 2005)

Hola, que tal?. 

Pido ayuda, para un proyecto que tengo en mente, quiero fabricar un detector de metales, del cual ya poseo un circuito, y quiero que en lugar de que se encienda un led al acercar un metal, mande una señal por radio a un receptor, y en este receptor si que se encienda el led. 

¿Alguien me puede dar un link o un circuito del emisor y el receptor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hola Alejandro,

Aquí hay uno muy sencillo que yo construí para que mis sobrinas lo usaran en la playa y funciona bien dentro de sus limitaciones.

Puede servirte para que lo adaptes al que ya tienes o hacerlo completo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Oct 27, 2005)

Muchas gracias Marcelo, puede que éste circuito sea mas eficáz que el que había conseguido yo, pero lo que yo necesito, es que el detector, esté escondido en un sitio, y me envíe una señal a un receptor y allí, que suene una alarma o se ilumine un led. Concretamente quiero, el circuito emisor y receptor por radiofrecuencia.
Igual no me había explicado bien, pero tu circuito me gusta mas. 

He estado dándole un poco de vueltas a la cabeza, en el emisor se podría generar un sonido de muy alta frecuenta, por ejemplo 100 Khz y que el receptor, por medio de un micro y un filtro que dejase pasar una ancho de banda de 90 a 110 Khz, éste tras detectar la señal, diese un impulso a un transistor, y hiciese sonar la alarma y iluminase el led?  Que opinais? Que se me ha ido la cabeza o que es posible? Alguien sabría cómo hacerlo? Yo como os habeis dado cuenta mucha idea de ésta electrónica no tengo. Muchas gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Alejandro,

creo que si ya tienes el detector de metales hecho y éste te prende un led, lo más sencillo sería buscar un transmisor de AM que se active con la misma señal que enciende el led.

Para esto puedes usar un circuito de morse (CW) el cual envía una señal en AM y lo puedes recibir con cualquier radio. En lugar de la llave o switche puedes colocar un transistor que se polarize y conduzca cuando su base se activa con la misma señal del led.

Otra solución es usar un modulador de AM o FM, realizar otro oscilador en frecuencia de audio como entrada al modulador de AM con un 555 por ejemplo y activarlo con la señal del led. Esta es la solución que te anexo. El oscilador con el 555 es muy fácil de hacer. Busca en el foro que hay varias cosas sobre el 555, sino vuelve a postear.


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Oct 28, 2005)

Vale, voy a utilizar el circuito que me has pasado. Entonces, pongo un cable, en el pin donde iría el led, hasta la entrada de audio (line in y Masa) del esquema, ¿no?

Pero me pierdo completamente, cuando hablamos del receptor, ¿A que te refieres con llave o switch? ¿Seria colocar un transistor, que se active cuando reciba una carga positiva en la base, sustituyendo al altavoz? ¿abría ruidos que ocasionaran la confusión y me encendiesen el led?

Igual no he parado de decir burradas, pero es que de momento solo tengo un G.M y ando un pelin escaso de datos sobre el tema.

Muchas gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 28, 2005)

No, como funciona esto es así:

1) Necesitas una señal de audio para ponerla a la entrada del circuito que te pasé. Este circuito agarra esa señal de audio, la modula y la transmite en AM.  

2) Para recibirla en el lado remoto usas una radio AM normal, sintonizada con el dial en la frecuencia que te manda el circuito para oir el tono.

3) Necesitas otro pequeño circuito para generar esa señal de audio (de 20 Hz a 20 Khz) que le meterás al esquema anterior. Con un 555 lo puedes hacer. El que te anexo está diseñado a 1 Khz.  Este es un oscilador free runing es decir que oscila todo el tiempo. El transistor interrumpe la salida hasta que se polarice y se vaya a saturación.

Deberás investigar que transistor utilizar y que valores de resistencias son las adecuadas para polarizarlo cuando la señal del led excita la base.

Esto es una forma simple de hacerlo pero tiene sus debilidades. Una de ellas es que si la señal del led es muy corta, la alarma sonará por muy poco tiempo.
Esto se podría solucionar usando otro temporizador para que deje el transistor polarizado por un período de tiempo X. Para eso podrás usar otro 555 pero en modo astable y dispararlo usando como trigger la señal del led. (como el segundo attachment)

Para calcular el tiempo y los valores de los componentes usa esta ecuación:

T = 1.1 x R x C (Segundos)

Estos dos circuitos lo puedes hacer en uno solo si usas un 556 que posee dos 555 en un solo encapsulado.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Oct 28, 2005)

Muchas gracias marcelo, me estas ayudando muchisimo. Yo apenas tengo idea de algunas cosas.

En el receptor, podria fabricar uno muy simple de AM, y donde se situaria el altavoz, conectar un filtro de frecuencias para que solo me permitiese pasar las de 1 Khz, y ahí conectar un transistor, que me controlase, un led,  un zumbador, etc no? O tampoco es asi y me he vuelto a equivocar? he estado buscando circuitos de radios de AM, pero apenas he encontrado, o son muy complejos, tienes alguno sencillito que me sirva?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Alejandro,

Si lo que quieres es construir el receptor también, deberás hacer uno que se alinee con el transmisor y no con el generador de la señal de audio.

Como funciona básicamente esto es así: El tono que oyes como la alarma es el de 1Khz, ese es el que genera el 555. 

El modulador (que es el primer circuito) "monta" o sobrepone esa señal de 1Khz sobre otra señal que se llama portadora y que es la que sale al aire.

Si te fijas en el diagrama del modulador, verás que dice fo=1Mhz.  Esa es la frecuencia en la que transmite y mientras viaja por el aire lleva consigo la señal de 1 Khz.

Cuando la señal llega al receptor (que sería el radio AM) el circuito de éste hace el proceso inverso, "desmontando" la señal de 1Khz de la de 1Mhz para luego amplificarla y sacarla por la corneta del receptor.

Es decir que tu receptor/demodulador de AM (el radio) debe estar como se dice, "alineado" a la frecuencia de 1Mhz del transmisor.

Lo que te recomiendo es que montes el circuito en un protoboard a ver como te funciona y uses un radio de AM cualquiera como receptor.  Luego, cuando esa etapa esté bien pulida podrás montarlo en un circuito impreso si lo deseas.

El receptor lo podrás buscar y hacer con calma, después que tengas la etapa transmisora funcionando correctamente.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 4, 2005)

ya me he puesto manos a la obra, el detector de metales, va a las mil maravillas, ahora estoy con el diseño del emisor de radio  ya os ire contando


----------

